# Best whittling knives for beginners



## natdobs (Feb 24, 2016)

I started out woodcarving not really knowing much about it. Even more detrimental, I didn't know how to use the tools, much less which ones were of quality and could last me a while.

Here's an archive I found of the best whittling knife for beginners.

It has various selections, and those I have only used one or two of them, the choices are nonetheless great for those starting out.

It has some pretty valuable information in reference to what's ideal in a woodcarving knife and other details.


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I am thinking of going back to carving, I guess whittling would be more accurate, what types of knive would be good starter knives


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

I like these better. http://www.helvieknives.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=71&products_id=98&zenid=e00a938af488d84ccfdf463f526b1852#.WEjWJes76rU


----------

